
Show HN: Framework for writing SEO content that ranks - elephant_burger
https://mannhowie.com/how-to-rank-without-backlinks
======
founderling
This is a blog post, not a Show HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
elephant_burger
I have spent the past year building an SEO channel for a B2B SaaS tech
startup. With a team of 9 we were successful in turning SEO to be our largest
and fastest growing user acquisition channel without backlinking. This blog
documents our key learnings and shares the content framework we use. I hope
this will be helpful for other growth marketers and tech startups out there

------
huxflux
How is this a show HN?

